# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Прощение или всепрощение?

## Враджендра Кумар дас

Харе Кришна!
Виджитатма прабху, я вчера давал ШБ класс по (9.15.40) и там говорится о "всепрощении" брахманов. Когда я посмотрел английский вариант, там употреблено слово forgiving & forgiveness. Это просто "прощение". "Всепрощение" - это уже больше, чем просто "прощение". Думаю, что это слишком вольный перевод, который формирует не совсем правильное понимание у читателя. 

Почему я говорю о том, что это важно? Потому, что есть вещи, которые нельзя прощать. Мелочи можно простить, но прощать преступления - непозволительно. Примеры: брахманы не простили Махараджу Вену, когда он вышел за пределы дозволенного. Парашуурама не простил кшатриев, когда они ограбили брахмана, вместо того, чтобы защищать его. Тот же отец Парашурамы - Джамадагни, который по воле переводчиков ББТ стал апологетом "всепрощения", а не просто "прощения", как написано в тексте, не смог простить свою же жену за мелкое прегрешение, которое описано буквально в следующей главе. Поэтому я уверен, что эту неточность обязательно нужно исправить, чтобы у читателей формировалось правильное понимание философии.

Translation: 
The duty of a brahmana is to culture the quality of forgiveness, which is illuminating like the sun. The Supreme Personality of Godhead, Hari, is pleased with those who are forgiving.
Purport: 
Different personalities become beautiful by possessing different qualities. Canakya Pandita says that the cuckoo bird, although very black, is beautiful because of its sweet voice. Similarly, a woman becomes beautiful by her chastity and faithfulness to her husband, and an ugly person becomes beautiful when he becomes a learned scholar. In the same way, brahmanas, ksatriyas, vaisyas and sudras become beautiful by their qualities. Brahmanas are beautiful when they are forgiving, ksatriyas when they are heroic and never retreat from fighting, vaisyas when they enrich cultural activities and protect cows, and sudras when they are faithful in the discharge of duties pleasing to their masters. Thus everyone becomes beautiful by his special qualities. And the special quality of the brahmana, as described here, is forgiveness.

Перевод:

Обязанность брахмана — воспитывать в себе всепрощение, добродетель, сияющую, подобно солнцу. Хари, Верховная Личность Бога, доволен теми, кто прощает других.

Комментарий: 
Разные люди привлекательны разными качествами. Чанакья Пандит говорит, что, хотя кукушка черная, ее украшает сладкозвучный голос. Женщину украшает целомудрие и преданность мужу, а безобразный человек становится привлекательным, если хорошо знает писания. Аналогично этому, брахманов, кшатриев, вайшьев и шудр украшают присущие им качества. Брахманов красит всепрощение, кшатриев — героизм и отвага в бою, вайшьев — способность вести сельское хозяйство и заботиться о коровах, а шудр украшает то, что они верой и правдой служат своим господам. Так каждого украшают его особые качества. Отличительное качество брахманов, о котором говорится в данном стихе, — всепрощение.

----------


## vijitatma das

Я тоже считаю, что "всепрощение" здесь не подходит. "Умение прощать" было бы точнее.
Подобные замечания можно посылать сюда:
ru.errors@bbt.se

----------

